

Facebook Valued at $65 billion in New Investment - gatsby
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/03/us-facebook-idUSTRE7227JZ20110303

======
spooneybarger
These valuation numbers for facebook left the reality zone a while ago. I'm
not sure they are meaningful at all anymore- other than perhaps as a sign of a
certain level of collective insanity or collective delusional hope.

